# Opera address bar spoofing



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

opera-address-bar-spoofing (16649) The risk level is classified as MediumMedium Risk

Description:

Opera version 7.52 could allow a remote attacker to spoof a trusted Web page by altering the URL that is displayed in the Internet Explorer address bar. A remote attacker could modify the HTML code in such a way that a different URL would be displayed in the address bar of a spoofed Web page. This would allow the attacker to trick the user into visiting the spoofed Web page and possibly obtain sensitive information.

Platforms Affected:

* Microsoft Corporation: Windows Any version
* Opera Software: Opera 7.52

Remedy:

No remedy available as of July 2004.

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/16649


Lobos


----------

